# Louie Simmons Bench Press Video



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Few tips on Benching from Louie Simmons and the Westside Barbell guys..........

http://library.crossfit.com/free/video/CFJ_LouieSimmons_BenchSetUp.mov


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Few tips on Benching from Louie Simmons and the Westside Barbell guys..........
> 
> http://library.crossfit.com/free/video/CFJ_LouieSimmons_BenchSetUp.mov


I think i would give my left bollck to have been at that seminar!

Where did you find that vid?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

on a powerlifting forum,

Yeah, Westside Barbell looks like a sick place to train......





 (part 1)





 (part 2)

There are a few other good ones on youtube, this one by Dave Tate is pretty good.....


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> I think i would give my left bollck to have been at that seminar!
> 
> Where did you find that vid?


mike, I have about 5 hours worth of westside seminars, maybe more. If you're interested I can upload


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

\ said:


> mike, I have about 5 hours worth of westside seminars, maybe more. If you're interested I can upload


Please mate could you upload them or send me a link?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

ill upload them to megaupload, will probably take a while mind!

give me a PM if you want them


----------



## Anabol Lector (Apr 20, 2010)

Simmons is the man but the dvds are pretty dry. The ones I have are cool but after a watch or two they get old. It's also hard to make it through the whole thing because lots of it is just guys at westside lifting after simmons explains what is going on. I have to skip through them.

I've watched his deadlift secrets, Chuck Vogepohls XXX training, and the reactive method dvd. Lots of good info in all of these...


----------

